# 5GHz WLAN langsamer als 2,4GHz?



## eXistenZ (14. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe nach meinem Problem gegoogelt, bin aber leider nur auf allgemeine Tipps und Einrichtungshilfen gefunden. Aber mein "spezielles" Problem wurde glaube ich noch nicht beschrieben.

Klar ist WLAN kein Vergleich zum LAN und ist von so vielen Faktoren und Gegebenheiten abhängig. Rein theoretisch würde in meinem Fall ein Loch in der Wand ausreichen um über ein LAN-Kabel auf den Router zu kommen, aber würde gerne näheres zu meinem Problem erfahren.

Es geht um folgendes: Habe ne KabelBW-Box welche dual-band unterstütz. Habe ebenfalls einen TP-Link 1200 AC der auch Dual-Band unterstütz. Habe Windows 10 64-Bit. Habe ne 120 Mbit-Leitung.

Jetzt das Problem : Wohn in nem Mehrfamilienhaus in welchem das 2,4GHz Funknetz auf jedem Kanal überlaufen ist. Kommt in jedem Kanal zu 4-5 Überlagerungen ect. Dennoch kann ich mir dem 2,4er ungefähr mit 8-9 MBit Downloaden. Dann hab ich mich bissl schlau gemacht und gelesen, GHz ist an und für sich schneller. Vor allem benutzt das hier bei mir keiner und habe freie Kanäle. Der TP-Link 1200 AC sowie der USB-Slot aufm Mainboard unterstützt USB 3.0. Mit dem mitgelieferten TP-Link Tool bekomme ich auch angezeigt das die Verbinndung Theoretisch 520 Mbits übertragen kann. Jetzt das merkwürdige.... Bin ich auf dem 5GHz Netz sinkt mein Download auf 2 MBit....

Also zusammengefasst: Mit LAN erreiche ich ~18 MBits, mit 2,4GHz ~9 MBits und mit 5GHz ~ 2 MBits.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem? Weiß jemand an was das liegen könnte? Hab auch schon viel gelesen das Win 10 in dem Bereich noch etwas Fehlerbehaftet ist. Hab leider gerade kein Windows 7 zur Hand um das testen zu können.


Schon mal vielen Dank

eXi


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. März 2016)

Wenn du 120mbit hast..... wieso erreichte du dann über lan nur 18mbits?


----------



## Malkolm (14. März 2016)

Das 5GHz Netz hat zwar einen höheren Datendurchsatz, allerdings eine merklich geringere Reichweite. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist so ab 10m bzw. 2 Wänden das 5GHz dem 2,4er nur noch ebenbürtig oder sogar schon unterlegen.

Wenn der Router/AP aber recht nahe am Client steht (bzw. andersrum) ist 5GHz, speziell mit .ac, schon deutlich schneller als das 2.4er .n. Gerade Späße wie inhouse-Streaming (z.B. Steam) sind mit .ac deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## eXistenZ (14. März 2016)

Ok habe mich wohl etwas doof ausgedrückt  Also über nen SpeedTest wie z.B. Speedtest.net erreiche ich über LAN 120 MBits. Aber effektiv erreicht man dies ja nie. Heißt, lade ich ne Datei runter, lade ich diese nicht mit 120 MBits runter, sondern mit ~ 18 (über LAN). Das habe ich gemeint 

Zur Entfernung: Mein Rechner mim WLAN-Stick steht ~ 5-7m entfernt.  

Ich frage mich, wieso aber bei 5GHz die Verbindung auf ca ~2 MBits beim downloaden abbricht.


----------



## nonamez78 (14. März 2016)

Freie Frequenzen bringen nichts wenn die Dämpfung zu hoch ist. Du müsstest also erstmal mit irgendeinem WLAN Tool die genauen Werte für die 2,4 GHz und 5 GHz Verbindung raus finden. Sind die von 5 GHz deutlich schlechter als von dem 2,4 GHz Band liegt hier schon der Fehler.

Bevor du aber Internet Downloads testest, teste mal lieber Transfers im eigenen Netzwerk (von einem Rechner zum anderen). Das ist genauer und schließt ein paar Fehler aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2016)

Wenn bei ner 120er Leitung selbst bei LAN (das NICHT bremst, zumindest nicht unter 100) nur 18 ankommen haste noch ein anderes Problem als dein WLan. 
Es stimmt zwar, dass nicht immer die volle bandbreite ankommt aber bei ner 120er leitung sollte man im Schnitt schon über 100 kommen wenn nicht grade "Hauptinternetzeit" ist. Ich hab bei ner 200er Leitung im Mittel je nach Tageszeit 170-190 MBit, jedoch nie weniger als 150 und zu wenig genutzten Zeiten die vollen 200.

Was dein Netzwerk hergibt würde ich nicht auf Streamingdienste bauen sondern das Netzwerk selbst testen (Daten verschieben etwa), dann siehst du genauer was geht und bist nicht durch KabelBW eingeschränkt.


----------



## eXistenZ (14. März 2016)

alles klar, guter Tipp @ noname, kannst du dafür nen bestimmtes Tool raten? Oder einfach mal Daten auf nen anderen Rechner via Netzwert schaufeln?


----------



## meik19081999 (14. März 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn bei ner 120er Leitung selbst bei LAN (das NICHT bremst, zumindest nicht unter 100) nur 18 ankommen haste noch ein anderes Problem als dein WLan.
> Es stimmt zwar, dass nicht immer die volle bandbreite ankommt aber bei ner 120er leitung sollte man im Schnitt schon über 100 kommen wenn nicht grade "Hauptinternetzeit" ist. Ich hab bei ner 200er Leitung im Mittel je nach Tageszeit 170-190 MBit, jedoch nie weniger als 150 und zu wenig genutzten Zeiten die vollen 200.
> 
> Was dein Netzwerk hergibt würde ich nicht auf Streamingdienste bauen sondern das Netzwerk selbst testen (Daten verschieben etwa), dann siehst du genauer was geht und bist nicht durch KabelBW eingeschränkt.



Ich glaube hier liegt einfach ein Fehler vor: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwisvhen mbit/s und mbyte/s.
Anders wäre es zu unplausibel.

Wie schon erläutert, hat das 5Ghz Wlan einfach eine geringere Reichweite, auf die des effektiver als das 2,4Ghz Wlan ist.

Ein paar Screenshots von Messwerten usw wären hilfreich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier liegt einfach ein Fehler vor: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwisvhen mbit/s und mbyte/s.
> Anders wäre es zu unplausibel.



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht - aber 18 Mbyte/s sind mehr als 120 MBit/s und damit nicht möglich in dem Tarif (Kabelanbieter begrenzen sehr exakt nach meiner Erfahrung)... deswegen gehe ich wirklich von einer derart geringen Bandbreite aus.^^


----------



## eXistenZ (14. März 2016)

Messwerte kann ich gleich eventuel beilegen. Ich schiebe gerade ne 17 GB-File auf meinen NAS. Dies geschieht mit ~ 85 bis 100 MB/s.

Das könnte natürlich sein, das ich hier mit den Einheiten durcheinander komme. Wenn ich etwas herunter lade wird mir angezeigt das ich dies mit ~ 18 MB/s mache.

Könnte mir jemand ein gutes Tool oder ne Seite für eine Messung empfehlen? Ich habe bislang nur auf Speedtest.net geschaut. 

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results LAN

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results WLAN (2,4GHz)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results WLAN (5GHz)

Sehe gerade, habe ein mega Missverständniss in den Raum gesetzt  Habe ne 120 MB Leitung und der Test zeigt ca 128 MB an, was nach den Tests im Thread "*[Speedtest] Wie schnell ist deine Leitung?" identisch ist.*

Dennoch kann ich mir den krassen Unterschied zwischen 2,4 und 5 GHz nicht erklären. Ich sitze wirklich in der Nähe der Box.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2016)

Du hast doch die vollen 120 MBit (sogar nochn bisschen mehr).
Dass über WLan nur rund 80 gehen ist normal, lediglich der 5GHz-Wert ist viel zu niedrig, wahrscheinlich weil die reichweite zu eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## eXistenZ (14. März 2016)

Nach dem mitgelieferten TP-Link Tool (was sicher auch nicht 100% genau ist) kann es nicht an der Signalstärke liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich vom gleichen Standort wo auch mein PC steht mit meinem Handy über 5GHz nen Test gemacht.... komme auf 107 MB
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Entweder liegt es an meinem PC/Windows 10 oder an meinem WLAN-Stick...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. März 2016)

Nur mal für dich als Info, bevor du hier weiter alle verwirrst 

Bei einer 120 MBit-Leitung müsstest du theoretisch mit 15 *M*ega*B*yte/Sekunde etwas herunterladen können/dürfen. In der Annahme, dass du mit 18 MB lädst, entspräche das einer 144 Mbit-Leitung ^^ 

Nochmal kurz: Ein Byte besteht aus acht Bit!


----------



## Combi (14. März 2016)

mann,ihr bringt mich durcheinander. 
wollte schon googlen,warum meine 100er leitung nur max 10 mb/s bringt,im download.
ok,bei speedtests kommt leider meist nur 85mbit an,aber dafür immer stabil.
also is bei ner 100er leitung,die 10 mb/s normal.ne?!


----------



## meik19081999 (15. März 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> mann,ihr bringt mich durcheinander.
> wollte schon googlen,warum meine 100er leitung nur max 10 mb/s bringt,im download.
> ok,bei speedtests kommt leider meist nur 85mbit an,aber dafür immer stabil.
> also is bei ner 100er leitung,die 10 mb/s normal.ne?!



80mbit/s ----> 10mbyte/s

Also ja


----------



## Computerjul (15. März 2016)

Gibt da eine ganz einfach Rechnung.. 1Byte = 8Bit also wie folgt

Ich hab eine 50.000 Leitung und "darf" theoretisch mit max 6,25mb/s downloaden da:

50.000 / 8 = 6,25mb/s

Kommt zwar wegen meinem Wlan noch nicht ganz hin ABER egal.. im LAN schon 

100.000/8 = 12,5mb/s

120.000 / 8 = 15mb/s

Usw..


----------



## danomat (15. März 2016)

Wenn du mitn handy im ac netz am gleiche. Standort über 100mbit hast liegts ja am stick. würd einfach einen neuen testen. 

Mein asus rt68ac macht im ac wlan zum glück stabil 50mb/s. Allerdings mit der pcie wlan karte


----------



## eXistenZ (16. März 2016)

Gerade habe ich den 5Ghz Kanal mal auf 36 eingestellt, dann hatte ich ~126 MB nach einem Neustart hatte ich lediglich wieder nur 2 MB. Heißt der Stick kommt schon auf die Datenraten... oder der Stick spackt doch allgemein bei 5GH rum. Mhh der ist aber komplett neu. Nen anderen vergleichs-stick habe ich leider nicht. 


Nachtrag: Jetzt gerade von 36 auf Kanal 40 gewechselt. Jetzt habe ich momentan wieder 120 MB. Die Frage ist nur wie lange.


----------



## taks (16. März 2016)

Kein Laptop/Smartphone mit 5GHz Netz zum testen?

Sonst kannst du ja mal mit "SSIDer" schauen wie es um die WLAN-Frequenzen bestellt ist.


----------



## eXistenZ (16. März 2016)

Naja mit meinem Handy habe ich ja schon getestet, und da bekomme ich mit 5GHz die 120 MB werde es jetzt noch mit meinem Laptop testen.

Ok es wird immer komischer... An meinem Laptop (ebenfalls Win 10) funktioniert es auf jeden Fall besser. Komm zwar auch nicht ganz auf 120 MB aber auf jeden fall weit besser als 2MB.

Jetzt gerade wieder an meinem Desktop-PC mit dem Stick getestet und wieder ca 2 MB.

Also Stick geht. Ich bin ratlos.


----------



## danomat (16. März 2016)

Pobier doch mal direkt neben dem router mit lappi und stick über längere dauer. Dann siehst ja ob der stick spinnt. Wenn das ohne probleme geht stell den laptop weiter weg usw.  Am besten was größeres downloaden. Ideal natürlich den desktop an lan kabel und von dort per laptop was runterladen. 
Und check mal mit inssdler ob andere 5ghz Netze funken.


----------



## Flautze (17. März 2016)

Ich glaube eher, dass das Treiberprobleme sind.
Der TE hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass sobald der PC an ist und er den Kanal wechselt er die fast volle Bandbreite bekommt, aber nach Neustart wieder nur die geringe.
Ich schätze, dass der Treiber beim Hochfahren/Starten irgendwie Probleme macht.

Probier doch mal den Stick im Laptop aus (dafür dann das WLAN des Laptop deaktivieren). Sind beide System Win 10 ?


----------



## eXistenZ (19. März 2016)

Das mit dem Laptop versuche ich später noch. Habe jetzt noch was anderes heraus gefunden. Gestern Abend ~ 21 Uhr hatte ich dann mit dem 5GHz gar keine Probleme. Schön meine ~120 MB gehabt. Und das ungefähr bis ~2Uhr bis ich dann schlafen gegangen bin. Und jetzt.... mit 5GHz wieder nur schlechte Ergebnisse... Aber ich verstehe das nicht. Was kann nachts anders sein als jetzt? Weil laut inSSIDer sende nur ich auf dem 5GHz, sonst ist das 5GHz-Band leer. Ich bin automatisch auf dem Kanal 116 bei einer Kanalbreite von 80Hz

Mhh, aber kann ich somit erst einmal ausschließen das der Stick eventuell defekt ist? Ich meine ich hatte gestern die ganze Nacht dann volle Leistung. Wie gesagt werde es später noch an meinem Laptop testen. Da habe ich aber auch Windows 10 drauf.


Ok gerade mim Stick an meinem Laptop versucht... Hier geht das 5GHz so gut wie garnicht... noch schlechter als an meinem Desktop-PC.... Kann es dann am Stick liegen? Aber a) ist er neu gekauft und b) hatte ich schon ein paar wenige male die 120 MB im 5GHz mit dem Stick...

Ich versteh es nicht :/


----------



## Axel_Foly (28. August 2016)

Habe genau das selbe Problem. 

Router ist ein ASUS RT-AC87U
Laptop: Dell Precision 7510 Win 7 und Dell Latitude E5570 Win 10  Treiber sind die aktuellsten die Dell derzeit zur verfügung stellt ... 
Lustigerweise hatte ein Bekannter von mit mit seinem Acer Laptop über 15MB/s in meinem 5GHz Wlan und ich immer nur so um die 2 ... 

Wenn jemand noch einen Idee hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Liberator27 (5. Oktober 2017)

@eXistenZ @Axel_Foly

Ich weiß der Thread hier ist schon älter, hatte vor kurzem aber scheinbar das gleiche Problem mit meinen ASUS USB-AC56 802.11ac Wireless USB Adapter nachdem ich zu Unitymedia bzw. 5GHz gewechselt bin, und bin da auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Bei mir lag das Problem am Treiber des USB-Adapters.
Das Teil ist offenbar eigentlich nicht von Asus, sondern von Realtek - und von denen gibt es noch einen neueren Treiber als den neuesten "offiziellen" von Asus.
Wer ihn brauchen sollte, nach "1030.12.0526.2016" googlen. Seit dem ich ihn installiert habe läuft es reibungslos mit 5 GHz.

Vielleicht hilft es jemandem der irgendwann mal wieder hier landet.


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. Oktober 2017)

wow, dachte nicht das hier noch jemand eine Antwort bringt.

vielen Dank, das war wirklich die Lösung.


----------



## Kammerbesen (12. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank, auch hier ein gebeutelter Nutzer des ASUS dongles.
Das selbe Problem, sowie die gleiche Lösung.
Danke, danke danke .


----------



## Semnone (9. Juni 2018)

Hat mir mit meinem TPLink Archer T4U auch weiter geholfen. Von vorher 200kbyte/s auf fast 20Mbyte/s im 5Ghz Wlan.


----------

